

Ask HN: How do you run Chromium OS or simulate a Chromebook in a VM? - wslh

Hi,<p>We tried many Internet resources to run our own Chromium OS but none of them worked. I can&#x27;t imagine that setting up your own Chromebook is so difficult and follow the Apple mantra about buying specific hardware instead of running it on a VM.<p>Do you know how to (quickly) setup your own Chromium OS without buying a Chromebook? How do you test Chromebook Apps?<p>Thanks,
wslh
======
Bioto
[http://www.howtogeek.com/128087/how-to-run-chrome-os-in-
virt...](http://www.howtogeek.com/128087/how-to-run-chrome-os-in-virtualbox-
and-try-out-chrome-os-before-buying-a-chromebook/) :)

~~~
wslh
Have you tried it? We tried with the Hexxeh references and they don't work.

------
lsiebert
This sounds like something to ask on the official mailing list, where you have
domain experts.

